# Bottle Baby Katahdin Sheep - PICS added



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2010)

I currently have Chickens, Ducks, Geese, and Horses.  I was at a reputable breedes farm this weekend and he has several bottle baby Sheep that he is wanting to re-home.  These would be pets, not to eat.  

My firast question is Do you think that $150 a peice for a Ewe and a Wheter in MD expensive?

The breeder is only 20 minutes away and is willing to assist if we need help.  I know I would need to get Milk replacer and bottles and a warm dry place for them to be.  What other gotchas do I need to be concerned with?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 22, 2010)

I think that's definitely high for the wether, but maybe ok for the ewe if they're registered animals.  I honestly think he should give you a huge discout if they're bottle babies.


----------



## she-earl (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you know how old these lambs are?  I three bottle babies that I am feeding.   There was no cost for the one ram lamb, and the other ram lamb and ewe lamb were $10 each.  The ewe was one of four and just hours old the ram lamb was several days old but little so I thought the $10 was enough.
I am feeding them between 1/3 and 1/2 cup every 2.5 hours.  We are dairy farmers so I am feeding them cows milk that isn't OK to be put in the tank.  It could be a quarter with not as good quality milk or it might be fresh milk.  They are doing well on the small amounts given frequently.
The older ram lamb is three weeks old and he is a solid, nice-looking lamb.
I started them in large wooden box about the size of door with sides.  The youngest two are in a colder part of the house but not quite as cold as outside.  The older lamb I moved to a pen in the barn when he was one and half weeks old.  I think it would be quite an adjustment to go from a warm environment to an outside environment so that is why I kept them in a cooler part of the house.  
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2010)

she-earl
They are about 1 week old now.  So by this weekend, they would be almost 2 weeks.  I did some research and for Katahdin, $150 seems very reasonable for a ewe lamb.  I saw someone selling wether Katahdin for $125.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2010)

But are those lambs bottle lambs?


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 23, 2010)

$125-$150 would be what a market lamb, either ewe or wether, would bring at the stock sales.  If these are bottle lambs, I would pay no higher than $25 a piece and only if they are very healthy.  

I paid $200 for two Katahdin/St. Croix ewe lambs at 4 mo. of age~market ready lambs. 

Bottle lambs are always a gamble....you never know what you are getting at that age.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2010)

So how much replacer do you feed at a time and how often per day?   We have negotiated to $200 for the 2.  My son and I are going to go to their farm this Saturday to help feed the bottle baby lambs and goats to get some experience and get a better feel for what is involved.  In addition, the breeder said if we run into any issues to call them, they are 20 minutes away and will come over and give us a hand.

Here are pics of the 2 that I am considering.  What do you think?

Ewe






Wether


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2010)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So how much replacer do you feed at a time and how often per day?   We have negotiated to $200 for the 2.  My son and I are going to go to their farm this Saturday to help feed the bottle baby lambs and goats to get some experience and get a better feel for what is involved.  In addition, the breeder said if we run into any issues to call them, they are 20 minutes away and will come over and give us a hand.
> 
> Here are pics of the 2 that I am considering.  What do you think?
> 
> ...


They're cute!  So are these orphan lambs or did you specifically ask for him to sell them at a young age?  Just curious.  

The bag of milk replacer you buy should have feeding instructions.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2010)

The ewe's Mom had triplet, they don't feel she is getting enough, so they are bottle feeding.

The wether's mother is only producing on one side and his sister is a bully, not getting enough, so they are bottle feeding.

There were 2 others whose mom did not make it through delivery.  The babies had to be taken C-Section.  But they had a mom who lost a baby and she has adopted these 2 as her own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2010)

They are adorable. It sounds like the breeder is willing to be very helpful for you. I would ask the breeder how much they need. They could probably also give you an idea on how much replacer to buy so you aren't running to the store every couple of days. I would also ask about any vaccinations that need to be done. Good luck with them. I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## SweetDreams (Feb 24, 2010)

Since we have dealt some with bottle babies....
The price does seem a little high for such little animals. 
Personally, if we have bottle lambs, we are going to give them to anyone willing to take on the feeding schedule. It is really demanding, and we would rather give them away than to see them suffer.

Those babies look about the right age (2 weeks or so)....and look ok- clean hind ends? Are they passing stools well? And, do they move around on their own alot? 
We have always fed 12 oz every 2-4 hours, but it depends on the lamb. 

My advice would be to be careful and not get suckered. Yes, they are cute and adorable, and you can take good care of them- BUT....lambs can die for seemingly no reason weeks later. You could take that same $200 and buy a full grown set to breed. We got our flock for less than $80 for each individual. 

Best of luck though!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2010)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> The ewe's Mom had triplet, they don't feel she is getting enough, so they are bottle feeding.
> 
> The wether's mother is only producing on one side and his sister is a bully, not getting enough, so they are bottle feeding.
> 
> There were 2 others whose mom did not make it through delivery.  The babies had to be taken C-Section.  But they had a mom who lost a baby and she has adopted these 2 as her own.


Got ya.  Well, not to be a debbie downer, but the breeder is still making out like a fat cat even though you negotiated the price.  You're doing the breeder a huge favor by taking them early.

Either way, enjoy them!  

If you are interested in buying weaned lambs this spring, a good friend of mine has katahdins and dorpers and would be a great person to buy from.  She's in central MD.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 24, 2010)

> My firast question is Do you think that $150 a peice for a Ewe and a Wheter in MD expensive?


Cute lambs....but as to your OQ above...yes, WAY too much for bottle lambs.  Especially when one is a wether.  You can pick up bottle lambs for as low as $2 at a livestock auction and some reputable breeders will just give them away to avoid having to deal with them.  I've already had two different Dorper/Katahdin breeders with registered stock offer to give me any bottle bums they have this year.  

A wether is good for two things only.....a companion animal or for butchering.  Well....you also could possibly use him as a teaser if he has been short-scrotumed.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2010)

These 2 will be only for pets.  They will be 2 weeks old Sunday.  I am now paying $200 for the pair instead of $300.  The breeder does not band boys, he prefers surgical castration at4 months of age and he will do my boy for free at that time.  Found out he is a medical doctor.

I know the price is high, but I greatly appreciate all of the assitance he has already given us and the fact that he will be available to us going forward.

--Ed


----------

